# Vetassess outcome positive but help me to understand this



## ShermD (Feb 5, 2016)

Visa 189 skilled independent visa

I've got a positive outcome from vetassess, but I doubt I have fulfilled experience to claim 10 points

DIBP visa requirement for outsiders of australia : In skilled employment for at least five but less than eight years (of the past 10 years) - 10 points will be awarded

Details stated in my outcome letter from vetassess: 

*Skilled migration assessment*
Employment assessed: 08/2011 to 04/2016
Skills Assessment Outcome: Positive

*Points test advice *
Date deemed skilled for Points Test Advice:4/2009
Number of years assessed positively: 8.1

So have I fulfilled the requirement of having more than 5 years? I doubt it because "Employment assessed" under "skilled migration" only has 4 years and 8 months (08/2011 to 04/2016)  ... but what is the purpose of having "Number of years assessed positively: 8.1" ?  

Please help  
Many Thanks


----------



## Jeremy Hooper (Jul 10, 2014)

Read the letter again. Firstly Vetassess only recognise recent work experience in the assessment process. That is, if you had not working in your current occupation for at least 12 months (depending on the stream you are assessed in) then you could not get a positive assessment. That is the first part of your letter. Vetassess then say that you were deemed skilled in April 2009. Therefore you can claim all work experience since then for points. So you will get your 10 points.


----------



## ShermD (Feb 5, 2016)

Jeremy Hooper said:


> Read the letter again. Firstly Vetassess only recognise recent work experience in the assessment process. That is, if you had not working in your current occupation for at least 12 months (depending on the stream you are assessed in) then you could not get a positive assessment. That is the first part of your letter. Vetassess then say that you were deemed skilled in April 2009. Therefore you can claim all work experience since then for points. So you will get your 10 points.


Thank you


----------



## Sumaiya Israr (Feb 20, 2017)

Hey can u tell me what questions does VETASSESS ask during telephonic interview as i am waiting for my interview and is expected in few days and i m quite nervous, i am afraid i may make a mistake and get a negative outcome. so please kindly help me out


----------



## ShermD (Feb 5, 2016)

Sumaiya Israr said:


> Hey can u tell me what questions does VETASSESS ask during telephonic interview as i am waiting for my interview and is expected in few days and i m quite nervous, i am afraid i may make a mistake and get a negative outcome. so please kindly help me out


They call you randomly or when they suspect that you don't have something that you claim having. For me, they didn't call me, instead they had contacted my employer.


----------

